# Bearded dragon and gecko



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is a heat mat alone sufficient?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope you are not housing them together, as the beardie will eat the gecko, and they have different heat req.
A heat mat is generally a bad idea. I have seen some nasty burns on snakes and other herps from heat mats. A UV bulbed light is mich more advisable(it's what I use) and make sure to change it yearly, even if it isn't burned out.

You also need to provide hide a hide box, for both animals.
And make sure that you have a cold and a warm side in the cage, along with fresh water, and hides on both sides. I'm not sure what the ideal temps are for gecko's (what kind is it?) or beardies, but I would check out some of the herp sites. There are some wonderful, reputable ones out there, such as reptilechannel.com 

I could go on for years 

good luck


----------



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

It would depend on the gecko. If it is a leopard gecko then you need to have a heat pad. They absorb heat through their stomachs so an overhead light is pretty much useless. Plus they are nocturnal so they come out when most people turn their lights off. The mats can run hot so you need either a rheostat or a thermostat to control it.


----------



## RemRat (Jul 26, 2009)

First post. 

Agreed that the heat pad/heat rock is a bad idea for a Beardie. They do not have the ability to sense if they have sat on it too long so burns can result. I have also seen photos of nasty burns. 

Ideal temps for beardies depends on the age... babies need more heat than adults do.

If you would like more info on anything beardie.. www.beardeddragon.org is a wonderful wonderful site.


----------

